# Evening Hog Hunt in the Mountains.



## jbogg (Feb 4, 2018)

Spent a few hours yesterday on a Mountain WMA sitting until dark on a browned out food plot where the hogs had been rooting.  No piggies seen, but who cares when you have that view!  The Appalachian Trail follows the top of the highest ridge shown in the photo.


----------



## model88_308 (Feb 4, 2018)

Nice!! Glad you enjoyed your afternoon in nature with a view you can take with you, forever!


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 5, 2018)

Looks like a peaceful place - mighty fine view of that landscape!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 5, 2018)

Makes me home sick.   Old folks used to say "you can take a boy outta the mountains....but you cant ever take the mountains out of a boy". Older I get, the more I understand. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## Ghost G (Mar 28, 2018)

So relaxing.  Thanks for sharing Jbogg.


----------



## rip18 (Apr 18, 2018)

Looks like a great place to spend an afternoon!


----------

